# WAGO <=> VB2008 Express



## L.T. (11 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen was ich alles benötige um auf den WAGO Ethernet-Koppler 750-343 aus Visual Basic 2008 Express zugreifen zu können?
Stimmt es dass ich die WAGO Modbus DLL benötige? Wo bekomme ich die her?

Wenn natürlich noch jemand ein Beispiel greifbar hätte, wäre das natürlich perfekt 

Danke für jeden Tipp!

Gruß Lars


----------



## L.T. (11 Oktober 2009)

Tippfehler!!!!

Es handelt sich um eine 750-342


----------



## Ralle (11 Oktober 2009)

L.T. schrieb:


> Tippfehler!!!!
> 
> Es handelt sich um eine 750-342



Du kannst über den Button "Ändern", deinen eigenen Beitrag nacheditieren!


----------



## Oberchefe (18 Oktober 2009)

759-312 ist die Wago Bestellnummer der DLL.
Man kann natürlich selber was schreiben, siehe Thread Modbus: http://www.sps-foren.de/showthread.php?t=31077


----------

